# HAS ANYONE GOT A SLINGSHOT DESIGN PDF THAT I CAN USE PLEASE



## bear grylls junior (Dec 20, 2010)

I NEED A PDF FILE OF A SLINGSHOT TEMPLATE SO I CAN TRACE IT ON TO MY WOOD PLEAESE


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4320-my-latest-ergo-slingshot-design/page__view__findpost__p__44059

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3682-a-slingshot-for-everyone/page__view__findpost__p__37181

Also, turn off caps lock, nobody likes a shouter...


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

check out the shared designs page


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

The Gopher said:


> check out the shared designs page


Got a link?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's on the front page. Last link in the top group of forums.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

lot of good stuff in there


----------

